# looking for the most matte foundation exists



## clinique (May 15, 2016)

Hi-

I have been using clinique stay matte foundation for long time. It is really matte. However-I have acne scars and I feel as it only make those more noticeable. Also-the colors do not fit me at all-I need light brown and clinique is either orange or pink on me.

So i tried Becca-great brown color, does not pop my acne marks-however-sticky and not matte(you see-i go with my hair on the side of my face most of the time to cover the scars so I need something really matte)

Can anyone recommend on a truly matte foundation(by truly matte I mean REALLY-for example Revlon color stay is not matte on me-though it is considered o be on some)

Thanks you so much!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 15, 2016)

Have you considered using a mattifying primer or moisturizer underneath your foundation?

My suggestion would be, if the Becca foundation is a good colour match for you, stick with that, get a mattifying primer or moisturizer to use underneath (Becca does a mattifying primer, as does MUFE). And if you need more coverage for your acne scars, try to find a good coverage concealer (personally, I like using the Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer as a spot concealer; it's got really good coverage, and you could even use it as a foundation, if you wanted to).


----------



## clinique (May 15, 2016)

Hi-thanks but I dont want to use any primer or powder. I just want to put one layer of foundaion .


----------



## pinkcrush (May 16, 2016)

Loreal Pro Matte foundation is SUPERRR matte! So much so that I returned it because I like a tad bit of luminosity in my foundation. There is zero shine or luminosity trust me and the brown colors aren't too bad depending on ur undertone. I bought Soft Sable and it was a good match, hope this helps!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 17, 2016)

Este Lauders Double Wear maximum cover is super matte and the coverage is amazing.


----------



## briannafreeman (Jun 10, 2018)

I agree with Sexy Sadie, Double Wear maximum cover by Estee Lauder is really amazing. You can also try removing your acne scars instead, so you wouldn't have to cover them. Try All Purpose Hydroquinone Cream. It will remove your acne scars and allow you the freedom from having to hide some parts of your face.


----------

